# Woodstock Water Buffalo Company Closes



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

A company close to my heart, the Woodstock Water Buffalo Company which makes the world's BEST yoghurt and took first prize for fresh mozzarella at the American Cheese Society Conference last August, has folded. I met the leadership; fabulous resume from Unilever to Ben and Jerry's; this company had everything going for it and many friends and supporters. But they had a heavy debt load, over $1M, and I imagine it was too much to bear. I hope the "girls" will be taken care of. Sad day...

Woodstock Water Buffalo Company Folds


----------

